# 595 sneak peeks!



## SJMCS (May 3, 2006)

https://www.velonews.com/images/int/9982.14988.f.jpg 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/...6/jun06/dauphinelibere06/dauphinelibere064/17


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.vsprint.com/forum/thread.php?idt=2016&page=1


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Stolen Look 595 (Image & Info)*

I BORROWED all These from some Website

Look 595/595 Ultra

New for 2007
Look is preparing two new top model’s 595 and 595 Ultra.
Developed with the same technology as the groundbreaking 585. Two years in the making, with some very novel and eye catching design concepts.
The first thing you notice on the new 595 is the oval extended seat tube, with the short seat pillar and lack of seat clamp. This leave’s the seat tube looking very sleek and aero, while the new development on the Elastramor sprung seat pillar adds an interesting seamless union of saddle and frame.
The top tube is slightly bow shaped adding a slight curve to the normal square shape we expect from a road frame. The tube is also oval at both the connection points to the head and seat lugs. 
Also a new innovation to the 595 is the use of the all-new HSC6 fork. In keeping with the strength and performance, the fork has been designed with 1 ¼” lower bearing race and taper’s to a standard 1 1/8” at the upper. This small design adds greater fork rigidity helping this frame handle like a F1 racecar.
I expected this frame to be heavy, with the use of the aero tubes, but even with the extra carbon used in the extended seat tube, it still weighs less than 1 kg. The fork still the lightest fork on the market 295 grams!
For the bigger stronger rider out there, Look will also offer the 595 ULTRA. Same weight, same design only extra strength and more ridged. This frame has been compared to the Stork CD1 regarded by the cycle press as the stiffest frame on the market. They have yet to test the 595!!
595 Origin available July while the 595 Ultra and 595 Team will be available November.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*I'm a thieve... can't help it*

More BORROWED img of 595

Btw... says who it only available in November?


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Err... abit more*

Get a bucket and some tissue.. in case u wet the floor


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Dunno, I think the 585 is prettier.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

KenB said:


> Dunno, I think the 585 is prettier.


It is.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

i think the 585 in white is prettier... but if they offer this in white (or any other colours) like the credit agricole boys are riding this year, then i think it'll get my vote... any news on how the seatpost height adjustment works?

shame i just bought a new bike, but then i guess that always happens with anything - you buy the latest and greatest, and 6 months later there's something nicer. if i ever win the lottery, i'll be starting a bike collection a la Terry B!!!


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

credit agricole 595 in white...

http://grahamwatson.com/gw/imagedocs.nsf/updateframesetcall?openform&06dauphineSt5


----------



## c0braje7 (Sep 28, 2005)

Any idea how much this thing is going to cost? I love my 585 but that seat post ont he 595 has me picking my jaw up off the floor!


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

OMG. Absolutely amazing. Can't beleive it's possibe to make something this beautiful.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

There are many changes on the 595 over the 585, so much so that the two may ride completely differently. The 585 has been praised for its lightness, stiffness, and comfortable ride. The 595 certainly has the first two for sure, but what about the comfort. It could also handle completely different. I'm going to be interested when the reviews start rolling out on places like cyclingnews and pez. 

Also, I could have sworn I say in one of the previes that it uses a 1.5" bottom headset cup and 1-1/8" upper, just like the new Cannondale System6. But now I can't find where I read that.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

foz said:


> i think the 585 in white is prettier... but if they offer this in white (or any other colours) like the credit agricole boys are riding this year, then i think it'll get my vote... any news on how the seatpost height adjustment works?


Here is a pic & article. The seatpost looks like a expander style with spacers as needed.
https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/1373/v/1/sp/


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, they certainly fixed the seatpost clamp problem. That is one sweet frame!


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's a few great shots of Thor on his 595 in the 'Tour. It's been a pretty good race so far for Look.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...d=/photos/2006/tour06/tour063/JD_06TDFstg3009
http://grahamwatson.com/gw/imagedocs.nsf/updateframesetcall?openform&06tdfSt2


Thor has been better than hoped & KEO pedals have been under many of the stage winners to date, including:

Hushovd 
Casper
McEwen


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't ask Thor about the Keo pedal at the end of Stage 2...


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

rensho said:


> Don't ask Thor about the Keo pedal at the end of Stage 2...


Thor clipped out to avoid a crash after contact with another rider. It wasn't a pedal issue.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd like to think that neither you, nor I know what he did. Thor knows.
Yes, he did swerve to miss Robbie. They swerve all day long in sprints without unclipping. 
IIRC, he moved his left leg to balance him/bike so that he could lean back at Robbie. With the foot angle he had, he came out of the pedal. Can't say if that is his fault or the Keos.
Surely you don't think he clipped out on purpose. What would be the point of that?
If you watch the footage, see how long he looks down at his pedal, trying to clip in, or see what's up. He then gave up trying to clip in.

I'm not dissn the Keo. I ride Time RXS Carbons, and i think the completely suck for trying to clip in, and wouldn't recco them. I do ride a Look 585 and stared long and hard at the Keos.

Anyhoo, the 595 is growing on me...
May have to go CA white in a 51cm this time.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone have a weight on that e-post and also the rest of the 595 setup?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

rensho said:


> Anyone have a weight on that e-post and also the rest of the 595 setup?


http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4152

And no offense taken nor implied on the Thor/Keo thing. You're absolutely right, I don't know what happened. My thoughts only, as I know nothing about what exactly happened.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4152
> 
> And no offense taken nor implied on the Thor/Keo thing. You're absolutely right, I don't know what happened. My thoughts only, as I know nothing about what exactly happened.


Hey, and same here.

Thanks for the link. Those are some tasty pics, and the best yet. That white looks even better than in the pics above!

1080g would be way lighter than my current setup: 1026g+200g for frame and Thomson Elite post. Yokes.
Assuming the same +40g optimism LOOK had on the 585, that would be a really light setup.

That BB looks A LOT beefier than the 585.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

rensho said:


> Hey, and same here.
> 
> Thanks for the link. Those are some tasty pics, and the best yet. That white looks even better than in the pics above!
> 
> ...


It is a light set-up & you're right, it's a very beefy BB. I can't wait to have them here. The 1st shipment should hit our shelves within the next 7-10 days...we'll be shipping them to shop around the US by the end of the month.


----------

